# Audi S8 Promotional Trailer Released by Audi Germany



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Last week * Audi dropped a collection of detail photos of the new S8 on the public * via the company's German market consumer site. At the time, the only multimedia attached was that amazing 4.0 TFSI engine note found via the link in our previous article. Those looking for moving pictures were out of luck. Since then, Audi has added a promotional trailer to the site as well and it was dug up by the guys at * quattroholic * who have uploaded it to their YouTube channel so it can be more effectively distributed (Audi.de doesn't have an embed feature). Watch below via YouTube or check out the direct link to Audi.de * HERE. *


----------

